# Adobe After Effects Fehlermeldung beim Import



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich eine filmdatei von mir importieren will kommt dieser fehlermeldung:

After Effects Fehler: Kein solcher AVI-Kompressor. (-2147205007) (53 § 33)

was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## sTainD (13. Februar 2005)

die datei ist wahrscheinlich komprimiert.versuch mal mit virtual dub unkomprimiert zu speichern und dannn zu impoertieren


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

virtual dub?
kenn ich nicht. was ist das. woher bekomm ich's?


----------



## sTainD (13. Februar 2005)

schnuller ausm mund nehmen und google fragen


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

Ok ich habs mir auch gedownloaded. Zwar auf Englisch aber es geht. Wie gehts weiter?


----------



## 27b-6 (13. Februar 2005)

Moin!

 Lade Dir GSpot runter --> öffne deine Datei damit --> lasse Dir anzeigen welcher CODEC benutzt wurde --> lade diesen CODEC herunter --> installiere ihn --> öffne in AFX neu --> ET VOILA!
Hier findest Du alles nötige.


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Aber was genau soll ich machen? Den Codec rausfinden? Ich will doch nur meine Fehlermeldung weghaben , und nichts so kompliziertes.


----------



## 27b-6 (14. Februar 2005)

Tach!

 Immer dieses Mißtrauen! Das nix kompliziert!
  Ich schreibe doch sowas nicht aus Spaß an der Freud'.
  Du hast ein Problem, das ist die Lösung

  Anscheinend bist Du noch Neuling, daher zum Verständnis:  
*"Kein solcher AVI-Kompressor"* bedeutet das AFX den Codec deiner AVI nicht findet.
  Codecs sind Kompressionsverfahren für Video- oder Audio-Dateien. 
 Ist dieser Codec nicht auf deinem Rechner kann AFX ihn demzufolge nicht "encodieren". 
 Das Ergebnis ist, das Du nichts siehst.
  GSpot ist ein Tool der Dir ziemlich genau sagt um welchen Codec es sich handelt. 
  Diesen Codec solltst Du dann bei free-codecs.com downloaden und installieren. 
  Dann ist -  beim Augenlicht meines Sohnes - deine Fehlermeldung Geschichte.


----------



## KooF (14. Februar 2005)

Schnell gemerkt, dass ich ein ABSOLUTER Neuling bin. Mir sagt Codec überhaupt nichts. Und AFX schon dreimal nichts. Gut das du mir eine kleine einweisung gegeben hast.

Achso ist das also, ok werd ich machen.


----------



## 27b-6 (15. Februar 2005)

Abend!

  AFX ist ebenso wie AE ein gebräuchliches Kürzel für After Effects.
 Wenn Du wirklich absoluter Neuling bist, ist AFX vielleicht nicht die beste Wahl, weil es mitunter reichlich komplex werden kann und bei der Ausgabe eines Filmes solltest Du dich mit Codeceinstellungen ein wenig besser auskennen, da AFX nicht über vordefinierte Einstellungen verfügt.
 Du solltes hier im Forum aber genug Infos dazu finden.


----------



## KooF (15. Februar 2005)

Ok aber das Programm war teuer genug und ich hatte einige empfehlungen von Freunden bzw. Bekannten. Ein wenig kann ich auch damit umgehen. Nur diese Fehlermeldung war mir neu!


----------



## KooF (15. Februar 2005)

Ok hab GSpot und wie stell ich es fest? Hab ein bisserl rumprobiert da steht was mit VOB oder so. Ist auf jeden fall rot. Soll ich vielleicht euch was sagen was ihr wissen solltet weil ich schon wieder nicht mehr weiter weis.


----------



## 27b-6 (16. Februar 2005)

Ich wieder!

 Welche Dateiendung hat dein Video?
 VOB ist eigentlich das Format, welches bei DVDs benutzt wird (ist eigentlich MPEG-2).
 Mach doch mal ein Screenshot vondem GSpot-Fenster samt den angzeigten Informationen.


----------



## KooF (16. Februar 2005)

Ok hier sind die Bilder:







Hab entdeckt das mir noch vielle mehr fehlen, also rot sind (gibt auch grüne und so). Soll ich mal alle roten aufzählen?


----------



## 27b-6 (16. Februar 2005)

Abend!

 Wenn ich mich noch recht an Motion JPEG erinnere, konnte es unter Umständen dazu kommen das trotz installierten Codecs eine Kompatibilitätsprobleme gab. Probier mal den Motion JPEG von MainConcept. Ist zwar ein Demo welches ein Wasserzeichen im Video hinterlässt, aber ich glaube das bezieht sich nur auf die Ausgabe eines Videos nicht auf das anschauen. Installiere ihn und schau, ob es läuft.

 "Vielle" was fehlen, was meint rot und grün, HÄ?! Zähl ruhig auf, kann nicht schaden.


----------

